# New in kenpo but loving it!



## hemi (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I have been to my 10th kenpo class now and all I can say is wow. I like this style more and more every class I take. I picked kenpo for a few reasons one being I knew nothing about this style, another I read so many good things about it on the net, and 3rd I attended a free trial class and was hooked. 

I have only been taught a few techniques but I can see how later on in the more advanced stages of my training, things will meld together. If one part of a technique is not possible I can use part of this one and finish with the end of another technique. 



It seems like (and maybe this is just me) but the instructor will show the class a technique; I will have a little bit of a hard time getting it the first night. But then I will work on it at home and by the end of the second class I will have it down. My last 2 classes we worked on scraping hoof, that one took a little practice to get. 



Sorry I dont mean to ramble on and on but I am very excited about my future in kenpo. I am but just beginning and I cant wait to see what I will be learning in the advanced stages.


----------



## MJS (Jun 3, 2005)

Congrats!! Sounds like you're really enjoying your training!!!  There is alot to learn, so don't get frustrated, although at times, its easier said than done!  

Keep training hard, take one day at a time, and before you know it, things will begin to flow much easier!

Mike


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 3, 2005)

Good for you.  artyon:  Keep at it.


----------



## hammer (Jun 3, 2005)

2004hemi,

To be honest it is absolutely mind blowing, where KENPO will take you. It is an amazing Journey.

Just a tip, try and get yourself on video early on and repeat it every 12 month's, it gives you a visual tool and a library of your development, to see how much you have achieved.

Wish you many successes with your study of KENPO.


Cheers


----------



## searcher (Jun 3, 2005)

Train hard and have fun.   Keep us up on how things are going.


----------



## masherdong (Jun 9, 2005)

Glad you are enjoying!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 9, 2005)

No need to apologize, 2004hemi; I think we all remember [&/or still have] that feeling--it's good.   Keep training & have fun with it! 

Best Wishes on your Kenpo journey,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Bill Smith (Jul 4, 2005)

You will soon get the "Kenpo bug" and it will be with you for life. I know, I still have it. It's been 3 years since I've been in a formal school and driving me crazy just trying to find one in my area.

Congrats on your new journey. It gets better with time.

Yours in Kenpo,
Bill Smith


----------



## Shodan (Jul 4, 2005)

Congrats!!  Kenpo is an awesome art.

  I'd like to add to what Hammer said......in addition to the video, keep a notebook- it will be invaluable in the future.  Write each technique down with as much description as possible- what you  are doing, where your targets are, angles, etc.  My first instructor seemed to say it best for me......write each tech. down as if you were telling someone who were blind......or better yet, telling someone over the phone.

  Enjoy Kenpo!!  

  Oh yeah.......and repetition IS the key!!


----------

